# Captain Von Der Staatsmacht, aka "Dude"



## Melissa Leistikow (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks to our trainer and breeder, Stefan Schaub, for putting this video of Dude together. 

Love this dog!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCxtxHpoz9s


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

Pretty boy. Nice attitude about his heeling work.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Very nice work, Melissa.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Looking really good. And he's what, just 10 - 11 months, now? Nice work, to put it mildly!!!!!!
=P~


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Sep 12, 2010)

susan tuck said:


> Looking really good. And he's what, just 10 - 11 months, now? Nice work, to put it mildly!!!!!!
> =P~


11month old.

Her first dog in Schutzhund!good student


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Yes, pretty dog and nice work. Breeding?

Terrasita


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Sep 12, 2010)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Yes, pretty dog and nice work. Breeding?
> 
> Terrasita


Terror Staatsmacht-Lena Staatsmacht


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Is this the great with kids dog from the previous thread?

T


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Sep 12, 2010)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Is this the great with kids dog from the previous thread?
> 
> T


yes,and his bite work looks even better than his ob


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

It'll be great to follow his career along with Bacon.

Terrasita


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Stefan Schaub said:


> 11month old.
> 
> Her first dog in Schutzhund!good student


looking pretty sharp both accounts. Excellent attention to detail.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Stefan Schaub said:


> 11month old.
> 
> Her first dog in Schutzhund!good student


looking pretty sharp on both accounts. Excellent attention to detail.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Stefan Schaub said:


> yes,and his bite work looks even better than his ob


super, should be a fun team to watch.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

Excelled work!

He looks fantastic, beautiful dog.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

good job,,

but..... is he going to be titled in KNPV??? :O)


----------



## Melissa Leistikow (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks! I am having so much fun learning how to train him. He is well bred and I have a great trainer.


----------



## Melissa Leistikow (Jan 5, 2012)

Joby Becker said:


> good job,,
> 
> but..... is he going to be titled in KNPV??? :O)


:wink: I will stick to getting his IPO titles for now.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Melissa Leistikow said:


> :wink: I will stick to getting his IPO titles for now.


YOU SURE>??? J/K 

GOOD LICK WITH YOUR DOG!!!

If I was gonna get into GSD, I would be looking at dogs that you looked at..for starters..and maybe enders..


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Sep 12, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> good job,,
> 
> but..... is he going to be titled in KNPV??? :O)


let me think about that!..................................hmmm.......hmmm...........................no


----------



## Melissa Leistikow (Jan 5, 2012)

Stefan Schaub said:


> let me think about that!..................................hmmm.......hmmm...........................no


Is KNPV where they do the attacks while the decoy rides the bike? I would like to see Stefan do that :razz:


----------



## Clint Sterner (Mar 9, 2012)

Stefan, can we get a video of Terror's work, to have a small idea of what he looks like? For people far away who can't travel to Minnesota...


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Excellent work, 11 month old!


----------



## Melissa Leistikow (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks! I have learned so much from Stefan and people from our club. I am very lucky to be surrounded by such great people. Dude is a fun dog. I think we will try dock diving next summer too. He got really good by the end of this last summer. He got to the point where he was just swimming for fun, not only to fetch balls and dummies off the dock.


----------

